# Friday Watch



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Free for all no theme 

I almost sold this one but then backed out, yet never made it into storage because it has a ring about the upper lug hole, yes I am picky lol. Had to start the thread now, you buggers get up too early.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> Free for all no theme
> 
> I almost sold this one but then backed out, yet never made it into storage because it has a ring about the upper lug hole, yes I am picky lol. Had to start the thread now, you buggers get up too early.


Nice one to start with James :thumbsup:

I`m wearing these two at the moment...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*



















*Oris Artelier, ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

My new arrival...............










Citizen ecozilla 300m SS :wub:


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm wearing the Alpha today, only because something rather silly happened when i wore it yesterday.

I was in work chatting to a customer, he was wearing a Submariner and commented on how nice my Daytona was. i laughed and expained to him how it was a cheap homage and i use it for work because if i had the real thing i would be frightened of scratching it. i then took it off and let him have a good look at it.

Suddenly he looked very offended made his excuses and quickly walked away, leaving me standing there slightly confused. :blink:

So i guess that some people really really don't like the idea of homage watches out there for 100th of the price? :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing this third friday in a row :fear: I need a change!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment it's this










Orion traveller


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega today.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Going to be my new RLT 11 Today


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a simple Waltham pocket watch from 1906, cal. 1899:



















Andreas


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-50 for me today:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Still can't quite master this photography thing, *Towson Watch Company GMT, ETA 2893-2 21 Jewel*....










Nick


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just the usual here


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lemania 5100 for me










have a great day folks

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Starting the day in the usual way(at the cafe)wearing the Stowa Seatime










have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Quiet day in the office today so I can wear a pair of oldies without fear of damage...










HAGW, all...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Expecting a _very_ busy day today, so I've gone with something that's as tough as nails










Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quel suprise!

On a Tan Zulu...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Going for a shopping trip to York.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This for me:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

PRS 50 Today.










Cheers Mal


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Today is RLT-time, again:










all the best

Jan


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, today I'm wearing my new RLT:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Going for a shopping trip to York.


Time you sold that innit!!!  h34r:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Ventura has arrived...so a couple of quick shots.  More to follow in a separate topic I think.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

oldfogey said:


> Well, today I'm wearing my new RLT:


That is very nice! Congratulations on the new RLT  .

all the best

Jan


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Pam 89 gmt

Martin


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one today.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

chris l said:


> Quiet day in the office today so I can wear a pair of oldies without fear of damage....


What do you get up to what it is not quiet? Ninja practice? h34r: :assassin: :donatello:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

A masterpiece from Bridlington










and this one tonight


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today so far, although I'm picking up something special tomorrow :tongue2:










Have a top weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP today. Has been replated.

Bertrand


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

it will be my Certina DS2 PH 200m on the original Certina bracelet....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wore this over night...

* Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8. ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels *



















& swapped over to this when I got up...

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Ventura has arrived...so a couple of quick shots.  More to follow in a separate topic I think.


That looks stunning - glad it turned up ok (bet you're relieved too!)

Wears bigger than I'd imagined.

I'm on "Standby" this weekend so need something beautiful to watch & wait the minutes tick by....

so this to start...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Ventura has arrived...so a couple of quick shots.  More to follow in a separate topic I think.


That's stunning Paul. Bigger than I expected. Lovely

Rich


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Working from home today and wearing this, which is sadly knackered to the point where it's a beater, but still has great presence.










Cheers,

Steve


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Almost embarrased to say what I'm wearing after looking at all the stunners here (that Hamilton is :jawdrop but I still love this Kienzle hand winder especially on its new Di-Modell croc - Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Some great watches on display & surprisingly an Invicta I actually like - nice watch Paul ..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Hanhart Minos*










This is the 3rd of a trio of German watches that I seem to have recently acquired - other 2 are a Sinn 656 and a Damasko DC36.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree with you (you with an o), looks much more bigger than expected.

Can you give us the sizes Paul?

Nevertheless, this watch is really superb, she really seems to bring its "time" spirit.

Bertrand



Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > My Ventura has arrived...so a couple of quick shots.  More to follow in a separate topic I think.
> ...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

*Hanhart Minos*










Super watch. Love the coin edge bezel.

This one for me all day....



















Have a great weekend everyone.

Alexus


----------



## Fredrik (Swe) (May 18, 2008)

Started with this one.










But nice postman came with this one so how could I resist changing?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

my new arrival a Ti 3536


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

M5 with Toshi, the same one for past 2 weeks.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Quel suprise!
> 
> On a Tan Zulu...


Nice Anerai!!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I haven't worn a watch all day :blink:

Been lounging around a lot and recovering from a pretty mad day yesterday.

Going to get my act together and get some stuff done now so I'm putting the Speedmaster on.










Love that Omega James and the Ventura is pretty stunning as well Paul.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> my new arrival a Ti 3536


Saw this yesterday and I want one! :cry2:

Just got home after a very frustrating day, and changed over to this










It always makes me feel better 

Rich


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

This all week so far


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the afternoon...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today so far, although I'm picking up something special tomorrow :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you mean that is some old beater you just happen to throw on until you've got something special :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mutley said:


> What, you mean that is some old beater you just happen to throw on until you've got something special :lol:


It does read a bit like that now I look at it again and for some reason I do treat the Sub a bit like that too. Mowing the lawn, DIY crap, doing the dishes etc, I never think to take it off. Whereas I would definitely take any of my vintage Omega's off, daft isn't it.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. You'll have to wait and see what I'm picking up I'm afraid. Hopefully I'll get time to take some pics on Sunday.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Out all day so a quick (unfocused) photo of the new arrival


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I know what you mean Gary, I used to treat mine the same but since it came back from Rolex it seems too good to wear  so today I am wearing this Galco










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just changed to this:










Not mine unfortunately but on loan for the weekend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Just changed to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only pilfering the ( my ) Quiche, but wearing a loan watch as well....what are you like!!!!









It will take more than a Bremont to gain entry to the VIP seating tomorrow,... you know... :lol:

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Not only pilfering the ( my ) Quiche, but wearing a loan watch as well....what are you like!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry Keith I've resisted the temptation with the quiche (so far anyway :tongue2: ). I might not be wearing this tomorrow and if I do, I suspect it won't be for long  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I would have been wearing this had I bought it with the strap.

Did not relise it was 22mm and do not have one :huh:

Gary's pic










So I'm wearing this one that arrived the same day after nearly a full month in transit from the U.S. (is it me or is the post getting slower from the States?)

Sellers pic










So it's going to be a Lemania weekend what ever happens 

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Had the G10 on all week so I changed to the O&W M4 when I got home.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you James for this beautiful watch.

:rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> Just changed to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary very nice but just be careful, look what happened last time you borrowed a watch from somebody


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Gary very nice but just be careful, look what happened last time you borrowed a watch from somebody


Don't worry Phil this one's way out of my league. Having said that, I seem to remember saying the same when I first saw a Speedmaster and now I've got six of the buggers .

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Have you had your new arrival yet, must be soon surely?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this for the past few days 










Gary it arrived today


----------

